# Fantastic, except for 1 (potentially fatal) flaw



## MrRon

Many years ago, Bosch came out with the variable speed/variable orbit jig saw; I think it was the first to do so. I have the Bosch for over 15 years and it is a fine tool. If the Ryobi is anywhere as good as the Bosch, then they have my blessing. Like you, I am tainted by past Ryobi products. Maybe I will have to try one out. Problem is; I have every tool one would want or need and they have served me well.


----------



## mikeber

I have the same tool and I absolutely agree. It has a 6.5A motor which is considered powerful, and it's not a toy. But the problem is with the sole which contributes to a significant drift in cut. 
However, I want to mention that most tools in this category and price range suffer from similar problems: circular saws is another example (from multiple brands), all manufactured in China, some using stamped aluminum. Basically , cut accuracy is severely compromised. 
On the other extreme - I had the pleasure of using a jigsaw made by the German company Mafell. The best jigsaw ever, extremely stable and very accurate. Don't ask about the price though…


----------



## WillliamMSP

I have one of these as well and I'll echo your sentiment - works nicely (with a decent blade) but the foot just won't stay square. I've been meaning to pop off a few screws to see if there's something that can be tightened up a bit, but I use it so infrequently that I haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## dhazelton

I have a Ryobi circular saw which is as powerful as anything you would ever need. But the sole plate is so thin that it has a curve to it now. It became my saw to do cut up old pallets - a Makita took it's place for carpentry. Ryobi makes good stuff, but the details are lacking.


----------



## RichT

Years ago I bought a DeWalt only to get it home and find it drifted horribly. You could not reliably follow a line. I returned it and bought the Bosch 1587AVS. I'm extremely pleased with its performance.


----------



## G5Flyr

I have the same problem on my Porter Cable jig saw. It drives me nuts. My PC has all of the same features as your Ryobi AND the same problem. Sounds like similar design and probably coming out of the same factory(?).


----------



## Jimintomahawak

I have one of these too. I wish it was stilll on the shelf at HD. I needed a jig saw to finish a "quick" project and bought this. Foot won't stay square, I would weld it if it were real metal. A decent saw with poor execution. Same factory that makes Milwaukee Tools.


----------

